# Tesco "Sat4free"



## Squonk

I see that Tesco Ireland are selling freesat boxes and installation under the name "sat4free". The price is EUR300 for a standard box+dish+installation, or pay an extra EUR100 for the HD version. See [broken link removed] Has anyone used this sevice? How does the price compare with other methods of installing freesat?


----------



## soy

I recently paid 295€ in Cork. Have seen it advertised in local papers etc for 195€ but was only a mobile # and could not get though. In the end I went with the more expensive guy as he seemed more reputable and as there would be more comeback if anything went wrong.

www.signalsolutions.tv

no link to this other than satisfied customer


----------



## Squonk

From what I can see for that link, soy, I don't think you got a fresat box. One of the main differences between freesat and free-to-air is that freesat has an EPG (on-screen menu) with a week's listing. Also, the interactive red button thingey works as well. Freesat also has some HD channels. Can you confirm that's what you got or not got from signal solutions?


----------



## PGAskaboutmo

I was just in Tesco in Letterkenny enquiring about the offer of the sat4free receiver. People in there were not able to confirm  that the the receiver was a Freesat receiver and not a Freview receiver. They were not aware that the price is supposed to include a dish and installation if you need it. Has anyone asked what is the price if you don't need a dish and installation? The receivers looks the same as the Goodmans types which are available in the UK for about ST£50 or about €67 for the Standard Def. version. Of course you would need to install it yourself or get a Tech. to install it for you. This is not a complicated job if you already have a Sky dish and receiver.


----------



## theresa1

Republic of Ireland
While Freesat systems work in the Republic of Ireland, until October 2008, such systems were not made available in Irish retail outlets. However on 23 October 2008, several Irish retail chains, including Tesco Ireland and PowerCity, began offering modified Freesat systems from Grundig and Alba [19]. The systems have all Freesat branding removed and replaced with a Sat4free brand name. The requirement to enter a UK postcode has also been removed, the systems instead set to use the version of the electronic programme guide appropiate for Northern Ireland. [20]. It is currently unclear as to what official status, if any, the Sat4free platform has in relation to Freesat. A Sat4free website launched on 23 October, but by 25 October had been taken down for "routine maintenance" [1]

-wikipedia
- see also -      http://www.joinfreesat.co.uk/   and scroll down to oct 25th.


----------



## Jane Doe

Squonk said:


> I see that Tesco Ireland are selling freesat boxes and installation under the name "sat4free". The price is EUR300 for a standard box+dish+installation, or pay an extra EUR100 for the HD version. See [broken link removed] Has anyone used this sevice? How does the price compare with other methods of installing freesat?


What is the advantage over getting this box and getting free to air dish? A local guy said he would install fta for €120


----------



## Squonk

Jane Doe said:


> What is the advantage over getting this box and getting free to air dish? A local guy said he would install fta for €120


 One of the main differences between freesat and free-to-air is that freesat has an EPG (on-screen menu) with a week's listing. Also, the interactive red button thingey works as well. Freesat also has some HD channels. See http://www.freesat.co.uk/


----------



## Technologist

Jane Doe said:


> What is the advantage over getting this box and getting free to air dish? A local guy said he would install fta for €120


EPG is the most important advantage of Freesat receivers. As against that,   FTA boxes can be used with satellites other than just Astra 28.2e.


----------



## Jane Doe

Thanks Squonk and  Technologist. In Tesco they have a SD for €299 and a HD for €399. Which is best for LCD flat screen  HD readyT V


----------



## j26

Would it offer anything more than the free channels you'd have if you cancelled your Sky subscription but kept the box?


----------



## Squonk

j26 said:


> Would it offer anything more than the free channels you'd have if you cancelled your Sky subscription but kept the box?


 Just the more user-friendly EPG, the interactivity and the HD options as far as I can make out.


----------



## Technologist

Jane Doe said:


> Thanks Squonk and  Technologist. In Tesco they have a SD for €299 and a HD for €399. Which is best for LCD flat screen  HD readyT V


Many of the "HD ready" sets on the market are just sets that can take a HD signal and display it in standard definition (SD).

So, unless yours is a full 1080p set, you won't notice much difference between the HD and SD picture. Also, there's very little HD broadcast FTA.


----------



## masons

soy said:


> I recently paid 295€ in Cork. Have seen it advertised in local papers etc for 195€ but was only a mobile # and could not get though. In the end I went with the more expensive guy as he seemed more reputable and as there would be more comeback if anything went wrong.
> 
> www.signalsolutions.tv
> 
> no link to this other than satisfied customer



I have used the above company several and found him excellent.  Had a problem and he fixed it very quickly.  Would use him again

Masons


----------



## Sue Ellen

masons said:


> I have used the above company several and found him excellent.  Had a problem and he fixed it very quickly.  Would use him again
> 
> Masons



Hi Masons,

Welcome to AAM.

Can you confirm if you have any association with the above company as recommendations from 1st time posters make make AAM users wary.

Thanks,

Sue Ellen.


----------



## Squonk

Technologist said:


> Many of the "HD ready" sets on the market are just sets that can take a HD signal and display it in standard definition (SD).
> 
> So, unless yours is a full 1080p set, you won't notice much difference between the HD and SD picture. Also, there's very little HD broadcast FTA.


  Does that mean if I watch say BBC HD (from Freesat) on a TV with 720p then I won't see much of a difference over just watching a standard broadcast? I find that hard to believe as most TVs are 720p or 1080i as far as I can make out which would make HD transmissions (from Sky, BBC etc) pointless. Do you have any link to prove your point?


----------



## soy

Squonk said:


> From what I can see for that link, soy, I don't think you got a fresat box. One of the main differences between freesat and free-to-air is that freesat has an EPG (on-screen menu) with a week's listing. Also, the interactive red button thingey works as well. Freesat also has some HD channels. Can you confirm that's what you got or not got from signal solutions?



I got a Technomate 5200 and it has EPG [broken link removed] 
Also has limited PVR functionality which is a good plus in my opinion. I have the BBC interactive selections tuned in as stations but other than that do not have interactive.


----------



## j26

Squonk said:


> Does that mean if I watch say BBC HD (from Freesat) on a TV with 720p then I won't see much of a difference over just watching a standard broadcast? I find that hard to believe as most TVs are 720p or 1080i as far as I can make out which would make HD transmissions (from Sky, BBC etc) pointless. Do you have any link to prove your point?




True.  I thought that HD broadcasts were 720p, making 1080p overkill.


----------



## Complainer

Is there a list anywhere of the stations available on Tesco Sat4Free service? Will this allow me to protect the kids from the dreaded bombardment of toy adverts?


----------



## podgerodge

Complainer said:


> Is there a list anywhere of the stations available on Tesco Sat4Free service? Will this allow me to protect the kids from the dreaded bombardment of toy adverts?



same channels afaik as on www.freesat.co.uk



Technologist said:


> Many of the "HD ready" sets on the market are just sets that can take a HD signal and display it in standard definition (SD).
> 
> So, unless yours is a full 1080p set, you won't notice much difference between the HD and SD picture. Also, there's very little HD broadcast FTA.



Technologist - As I understand it HD Ready TV's tak a HD (maybe not Full Hd) signal and display it in HD - unless you are referring to the fact that most people will not be feeding the HD TV with a HD signal but only a SD signal.  In other words, if you get a HD Sat Box and take in BBC HD or ITV HD you will get this displayed in HD on any HD ready TV.


----------



## Technologist

podgerodge said:


> same channels afaik as on www.freesat.co.uk
> Technologist - As I understand it HD Ready TV's tak a HD (maybe not Full Hd) signal and display it in HD -


To get the clearity of HD, you need to avoid converting anything to anything else. So, the ideal is to take a 1920x1080 picture and display it on a 1920x1080 display. 

If the set has 1920x1080 pixels then you'll get full HD. Otherwise, the set downscales the picture to fit the available pixels. This can cause distortions. It's not HD. 

It's also argued that unless the sceen is big (i.e. 42"+), even if a set is full HD, you won't notice much difference between HD and SD. Of course, this is a matter of perception, not fact.

AFAIK BBC HD broadcasts in 1080i only.

Sky broadcasts in a mixture of 720p and 1080i. But, primarily we're discussing BBC HD.

For future proofing, buy a HD tuner and a full HD set. If you want to save a little money and don't have a big high-spec set, buy a SD tuner. And remember, we are in effect, talking about just one HD channel at the moment.


----------



## gebbel

Technologist said:


> To get the clearity of HD, you need to avoid converting anything to anything else. So, the ideal is to take a 1920x1080 picture and display it on a 1920x1080 display.
> 
> If the set has 1920x1080 pixels then you'll get full HD. Otherwise, the set downscales the picture to fit the available pixels. This can cause distortions. It's not HD.



Can't agree with that Technologist. I have a HD Ready set, incorporating 1366 x 768 lines of resolution. Yes when I watch HD DVD or Blu Ray films on it, it downgrades the 1080p signal to fit the resolution, but this does not mean it's not HD. It is still HD. The evidence is there to see clearly while watching. Amazing detail and colour. Way better than SD.


----------



## Complainer

podgerodge said:


> same channels afaik as on www.freesat.co.uk


Thanks - looks good on the BBC/ITV/C4 front. Great to get CBBC and CBeebies to get away from the ad-laden Nick. No sign of RTE/TV3/C6/Living?


----------



## theresa1

You will not get RTE1,RTE2,TV3,TG4 on this and the earliest for RTE International is now anybody's guess due to the credit crunch. If you go for HD then you should get a PVR as well.


----------



## masons

Sue Ellen said:


> Hi Masons,
> 
> Welcome to AAM.
> 
> Can you confirm if you have any association with the above company as recommendations from 1st time posters make make AAM users wary.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sue Ellen.



Have been  away. To answer your question. No connection with the company at all.

Meet him one afternoon. Spoke to him about the installation, agree the price and he called on time. No problem at all.  A few days later poor signal and he call checked everything inside the house and the aerial system. Fixed all.  He even fix my VHF aerials.

So on the whole, very pleased.

Masons


----------



## Mr Tayto

[broken link removed] sell the standard freesat unit for e80.00 if anyone is interested, you can pick a dish up for about e30 - e40 easly enough


----------



## Tony Moore

I know the owner of sat soultions professionally and he really does know his stuff.



masons said:


> Have been  away. To answer your question. No connection with the company at all.
> 
> Meet him one afternoon. Spoke to him about the installation, agree the price and he called on time. No problem at all.  A few days later poor signal and he call checked everything inside the house and the aerial system. Fixed all.  He even fix my VHF aerials.
> 
> So on the whole, very pleased.
> 
> Masons


----------



## wishbone

Eh really stupid question coming - if you get a sat4free box, presumably you still need a satelite dish??  Sorry I know it's basic, but the websites are a little unclear



Whereas when you look at FTA, they always seem to come complete with box and dish...

[broken link removed]


----------



## SparkRite

wishbone said:


> Eh really stupid question coming - if you get a sat4free box, presumably you still need a satelite dish?? Sorry I know it's basic, but the websites are a little unclear
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas when you look at FTA, they always seem to come complete with box and dish...
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Yes Wishbone you do need a dish.


----------



## el diablo

Can anyone still using Sat4free tell me how good this service is or recommend any decent alternatives?   There's very little onfo on the Power City website.  Any opinions on this?    [broken link removed]       Dish and receiver for €80.95  thanks..


----------



## SparkRite

el diablo said:


> Can anyone still using Sat4free tell me how good this service is or recommend any decent alternatives?   There's very little onfo on the Power City website.  Any opinions on this?    [broken link removed]       Dish and receiver for €80.95  thanks..



Basically what your getting is "FreeSat".

Just google "Freesat" and you will see myriad sites which should give you all the info you need.


----------



## el diablo

SparkRite said:


> Basically what your getting is "FreeSat".
> 
> Just google "Freesat" and you will see myriad sites which should give you all the info you need.




Thanks,   I had a look and spotted freesat.ie,  sat4free.ie and saortv.com.  

So much information, I don't know where to start.


----------



## Wes

I know this is an old thread but could someone advise if it is a waste of time getting a SD receiver now. I just have a SD tv set and don't have an interest in watching HD. In a couple of years will everything be broadcast in HD making my SD box obsolete or can an SD box receive a HD signal and change it so that it can be viewed in SD?


----------



## serotoninsid

Wes said:


> In a couple of years will everything be broadcast in HD making my SD box obsolete


Ultimately, I guess so - not sure how long this process will take though..


Wes said:


> ...or can an SD box receive a HD signal and change it so that it can be viewed in SD?


Afraid not.  Having said that, HD boxes are quite expensive still.  And I tend to agree on the whole HD thing.  It seems to be a bit underwhelming and doesn't live up to the hype (although I accept opinions differ on this).


----------

